# Merry Building Division



## Glenn (Dec 17, 2013)

Anyone else decorate their building division office?  I thought it might be fun to have a little holiday cheer and start a thread.  Post your pics of your Merry Building Division.  As you can see from my pic...it doesn't have to be impressive (like the photos in Jar's holiday photo thread were!).


----------



## ICE (Dec 17, 2013)

There's women working in your office huh.  And by the looks of it, I'd say that there's only one.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 17, 2013)

Ditto Ice..........


----------



## Glenn (Dec 17, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> There's women working in your office huh.  And by the looks of it, I'd say that there's only one.


There's four, but that's unrelated to this photo.  I was a part of this.  I'm not ashamed.  I like Christmas, and I like having a welcoming office.  Both are gender neutral.  I'm also the only one that can hang everything from the ceiling without a ladder...

Merry Christmas to you all.  Now I'm off to hang some tinsel!  :cheers


----------



## fatboy (Dec 17, 2013)

We used to, but haven't in a few years..........


----------



## ccbuilding (Dec 17, 2013)

About the only thing we celebrate around here is 5:00 PM.


----------



## JPohling (Dec 17, 2013)

better check the flame spread on that stuff!


----------



## pwood (Dec 17, 2013)

tastefully done Glenn. We decorate for all occasions and for Christmas we exchange gifts and have a potluck.  7 women and 4 men in the office and all the women can cook. Good times!


----------



## jpranch (Dec 17, 2013)

We do a little decorating, but we have the annual Christmas Feast to benefit a person in need. This year all the donations are going to two people who are fighting cancer to help cover their medical bills.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 17, 2013)

LIKE..........:agree


----------



## fatboy (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey Jimbo, I still have about 10-12 of the Wyoming Chapter pins left from the ABM/Chapter meeting, do you want me to send them to you or hang on to them and distribute out at our next Chapter meeting?


----------



## jpranch (Dec 17, 2013)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Hey Jimbo, I still have about 10-12 of the Wyoming Chapter pins left from the ABM/Chapter meeting, do you want me to send them to you or hang on to them and distibute out?


Hang on to them. I have got plenty.


----------



## TheCommish (Dec 19, 2013)

Tree Holiday Charley Brown , 1 each

View attachment 960


View attachment 960


/monthly_2013_12/WP_006066.jpg.bde91ff104ad4b409307726853c148ca.jpg


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 20, 2013)

At work, around town and at home; Christmas is the reason . . .


----------

